# Great North Run/ training in general



## Ikey the tinker (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm doing the Great North Run in September (am type 2 on tablets) and wondered what sort of precautions I need to take before and during the race - what should I eat beforehand and should I take something with me while I run in case my sugars fall too much? 

I currently train 3-4 times a week and am fine if I have some Bergen bread with peanut butter beforehand, but am slightly worried about what I need to do food-wise before a 13 mile run!

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ikey,

First off, well done on your endeavours! I've been a runner for many years, and was determined to continue after I was diagnosed Type 1 last May. I'm not sure about Type 2. As you're not trying to predict your insulin requirements I would imagine that you are less likely to suffer from hypos. What you will definitely find is that your insulin sensitivity will improve as you step up your training. 

My approach was to test, before and after runs, to get an idea of what I was capable of whilst maintaining a good sugar level. I personally found that I could run for about 5 miles before my sugar levels started to fall. So, on runs longer than 5 miles I top up with jelly babies - one or two per mile works for me. 

I ran the Great South Run last October. I'd had breakfast, porridge and fruit juice, about 2 hours before the start. I had a banana just before the start, and my BG was around 11. After 5 miles I started eating a couple of jelly babies a mile. I didn't measure again until the end, when my BG was around 6.

Some people prefer to take carb drinks rather than sweets. I think you will find that it is best to have something, but that your BG won't go shooting out of control because of the effort you are putting in to the run.

The main thing I think is to test, so that you can see how things are going, then you will be able to do similar training runs with confidence. I don't know much about tablet control, but I imagine their primary purpose for a Type 2 is to increase insulin sensitivity. As the exercise will also increase sensitivity, you may find that your medication dosage needs decreasing.

Good luck!


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks very much for the advice northener - much appreciated, I'll take some jelly babies along for the ride! Am really enjoying going to the gym, it's keeping my bs absolutely spot on and having been going for 5 weeks now I'm through the initial pain barrier and finding I can run further and further without any problems. The thought of the GNR itself is still quite daunting, however I'm doing the 6 mile Blaydon Race in June which should be ideal preparation. Cheers.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a quick one to say good luck with the run. Are you raising money for any of the many good causes people run for?


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Mar 11, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Just a quick one to say good luck with the run. Are you raising money for any of the many good causes people run for?



Thanks, it's the first time I've done a run of this distance, I think I'll be running it for Diabetes UK.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2009)

Ikey the tinker said:


> Thanks, it's the first time I've done a run of this distance, I think I'll be running it for Diabetes UK.



I ran in the Great South Run for Diabetes UK. It felt good to be part of a 'team' - seeing others in the DUK vest and getting encouragement both from them and people cheering on the sidelines. There was also a degree of self-interest, of course! I got a lot of my sponsorship through a 'justgiving' webpage - very easy to set up and broadens the potential donors to friends/relations that might live further afield.


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with the run


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 11, 2009)

good luck with the run, its the best feeling ever completing it


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Mar 12, 2009)

If anyone is interested in sponsoring me,(running for diabetes uk) my sponsorship site is 

http://www.justgiving.com/davidcaisley 

Thanks


----------



## Copepod (Mar 12, 2009)

*Runsweet website*

For advice re sport, including running, with diabetes, try www.runsweet.com However, there is much less advice for Type 2s than Types 1s. 
Just on comment / suggestion - milk shake based energy drinks (For Goodness Shakes is the best known UK brand) are usually lower in carbohydrate and sugars than electrolyte power drinks or gels.

I'm moving this thread to Exercise / Sport board, as it makes more sense there.


----------

